# Is it safe to add padding to car seat?



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Cosco Seneca we just pruchase for DD- my husband keeps insisting it will be fine to add "padding" underneath the cover for DD to have a cushion under her bottom.

I feel like this would be unsafe.... (I mean we bought this as our occasional use car seat but he feels some cushion would be beneficial.)










So I mean- what do you think? Safe/unsafe?

Thank you for any help... I'd hate for this to be another source of contention between us....


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Nope, not safe. At all... Period. You may not modify a restraint in anyway. It is against the 'rules' and will void the warrenty on most (if not all) car seats. Read your manual, there is probably a section that discusses modifying you could point your DH too. The Scenera is not crash tested with your additional padding, cover, etc. It is crash tested the way you got it. Adding padding would cause compression in a crash. Same principal as why coats, bundle-me's, etc. are not safe under straps.


----------

